# (WI) 96 NFC AFC Storm's Riptide Star - frozen semen



## Marilyn Fender

1996 NFC FC AFC Storm's Riptide Star - frozen semen available to females with all clearances. 

Birth-date: 8/1/1991; Call Name: Rascal
AKC: SM92964201; CKC: 1058733; Color: Chocolate 
OFA Hips: LR-52223G24M – Good; OFA Elbow: LR-EL4160M65 normal; DNA Profile #V55917
CERF LR-8223 TESTED: 93, 95, 97; CHIC: 3972; CNM Carrier; EIC clear

Sire FC AFC Rippin' Blue Thunder (BLK) SD037057; Dam FC AFC Belle's Star Emmy Lou (BLK) SE80511

NFC Win National Open 1996; Finalist 1998 National Open; Qualified All Age 26 months; Open Placement at 32 Months in First Open; 
Field Champion at 4 years 2 months; Amateur Win at Three years; Amateur Title achieved with Two Wins and Two Seconds; National Field Champion at Five Years; Canadian Placements and Qualified for Canadian National; Sire of a Canadian National Amateur Champion; Sire of Obedience, Conformation, Titled Hunting Test and Titled Field Trial Labradors; Quiet House Manners; Cooperative Trainability 

Check with me at [email protected] for more information on Rascal; the current litter on the ground; and two planned for 2014. Limited breedings each year to quality females. 

Semen located in Thomasville GA at Clanton-Malphus Veterinary Clinic with Dr. Becky Malphus 
and mid-Wisconsin with Dr. Marty Greer near Lomira. 

All litters will be tested for CNM prior to placement to determine which ones are carriers and which ones are clear. Cost is included in the stud fee. 

Write me for pedigree and details relating to breeding. 
Limited breeding opportunities each year. Please, serious inquiries only. 

Owner: Marilyn Fender, Windstorm Retrievers [email protected]


----------

